# Any positive stories of pregnancy with own eggs age 46-47?



## Beside_the_seaside

I'm not quite sure how I got here, but I find myself *aged 46*, STILL desperately trying to conceive a sibling for my daughter. She was a natural conception aged 43.3. I am truly blessed to have her, but the absence of her sibling still haunts me.

Since she was born (on my 44th birthday) I've had one natural BFP, miscarried due to a chromosome abnormality (Trisomy 2) at 10 weeks. I waited too long, then tried an OE IVF (stimulated short protocol) at age 46. I became pregnant but sadly lost the baby at 13 weeks due to another chromosome abnormality (Trisomy 21 with cardiac defect) - I was heartbroken.

So whilst I guess it looks like my eggs aren't up to it anymore, I still have this niggling feeling that other ladies have experienced repeated miscarriages, or IVF failures (without necessarily finding out the reason(s) for them) and yet have succeeded in the end.

We would need treatment (ICSI) anyway due to partner's sperm issues - antisperm antibodies. It means there would be no point trying naturally and hoping for the best, even if I weren't of 'advanced maternal age' (how I hate that phrase).

Of course - I know that so many ladies have created wonderful families with the help of donor eggs, but I find the idea too complex and difficult because of my daughter ... regrettably it just wouldn't work for us.

So my question is, does anyone have *ANY positive reports of ANYONE conceiving* *aged 46/47* with their *OWN eggs?*

In trying to decide whether/where to cycle again, just about every clinic I've spoken to can cite one or two successes at age 46+, but granted not many. This is what I've found out so far:

- A consultant I saw at *the Lister* could remember ONE live birth, ever, from someone who conceived at their clinic aged 47. 
- *Create* IVF say they've had a few live births to women aged 46 at conception (there's even a couple of testimonials on their website to this effect) and their oldest lady was aged 48/49.
- *Serum *in Athens said to me that their "oldest live birth lady was 49"
- *CHR *in New York said "the oldest on our record so far is 46 years and 11 months when she got pregnant. For women in your age range, if you manage to produce 3+ eggs in a cycle, you have a pretty good chance of pregnancy."

There are ENDLESS places to find yet more negatives. So I was wondering if anyone, please, could add any POSITIVE stories/data on OE pregnancies aged 46/47? Or else recommendations on clinics and/or protocols for own egg IVF?


----------



## Lily0750

My partner's sister in law had her 5th child at 49, conceived naturally.
Create website has a story of 46 yo whom they retrieved 21 eggs. So yes, there are women whose fertility is good even at 46.
On the others hand on this forum I  keep finding stories of women 30+ yo who needed DE. So it all depends.


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

My cousin had her second child at 46 and my Nan had a daughter at 48.

I wish you all the best.

X


----------



## Lily0750

Tbh, at 46 I am very much pro DE as it means to me more chances to have healthy child and less chances for a child to have Down syndrome or autism or any other age/egg quality related issues.


----------



## Blondie71

Lily autism is NOT age related this happens much more frequently in younger women, research is showing it's increasingly likely carried genetically through famillies, my sister had her 1st autistic child at 25 and her last baby at 46 is showing very typically developing milestones.


----------



## Blondie71

btw no guarantees your 22 year old egg donor won't have autism sadly and no test available yet to determine that


----------



## daisyg

Hi,

Sadly the women who have a live birth at 46/47 are almost unheard of using IVF with own eggs anywhere in the world.  Getting pregnant naturally at that age is less rare, but usually occurs after the woman has had babies before.


I would always urge to move to donor eggs for a realistic option (unless you have the financial and emotional ability to go for it for 'closure').


BTW my son has autism and his donors were both 23, so age of parent has nothing to do with autism, it is genetically inherited as Blondie says.  I gave birth at 46 after 7 ivf cycles 3 own egg, 4 DE all between age 44 and 44.11 and all miscarriages.

Even if you do move to DE, it might be worth having some basic testing to make sure there aren't any other issues apart from age causing miscarriage.  They would include, uterine testing, sperm testing, karyotyping for your DH, thyroid, clotting, infection, autoimmune and possibly immune issues.

Best of luck,
D xxx


----------



## Beside_the_seaside

Daisy - yes that's the thing, I've had a baby before, my DD conceived when I was aged 43. Somehow that makes a decision to use donor eggs almost impossible _for me_, but of course many others in my position would reach a different conclusion.

Sound advice on the immune testing - I do get the impression that many women put IVF failures down to ageing eggs and it's not until they fail with donor eggs too that they identify the real cause of the problem. It's heartbreaking to think they might have succeeded with far fewer treatment cycles, perhaps even with their own eggs too.

However I've had thorough immunes testing (endometrial biopsy for U-NKCs, panel of blood tests from Miscarriage Clinic) and found nothing to 'fix' there. I was diagnosed clinically hypothyroid years ago and have been well controlled on medication, so no issues there either. We wasted a LOT of time trying naturally before finding that partner has anti-sperm antibodies (so we would NEVER succeed naturally even without my cronky old eggs) but other than that, all of his sperm parameters are perfectly normal.

Also thank you to everyone else for their replies.

I'd been hoping for a few stories along the lines of 'my granny had my mum at 48' type of thing. Just so I don't feel like I'm totally insane (although perhaps I am).

Anyway, here's my favourite article, for anyone not already familiar with her story. Dr Luisa Dillner, Guardian correspondent, writes about falling pregnant naturally at 47, delivering at 48:

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2009/oct/24/luisa-dillner-pregnant-older-mother

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2010/jan/09/luisa-dillner-pregnant-older-mum

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/feb/05/luisa-dillner-new-mum-again

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## miamiamo

*Beside_the_seaside* thanks for sharing and I am sorry you are facing fertility problems. We are almost in the same boat as I am ttc -ing a sibling for my DD as well. I cant help much with my personal experiences as my friends who got pregnant at Invicta are younger than you. Clinics' general success rate is high, but I can't say what their success rate for your age group. Clinics treat many international patients, you can mail to find out more.

Cause of yr chromosome abnormality have you considered PGD/PGS? Have you discussed it with yr doc? Tons of luck xxx


----------



## Lily0750

Thanks Blondie71 and Daisy, for clarifying. For some reason I thought that autism is age related as well. Must be all negative media 
blaming old mothers in all health issues children have.

Beside_the_seaside, my partner's sister in law had her child two years ago when she was 49. 
My father's mother had her 7th child at 42 and the last 8th child at 43. 
That's why I hope I won't look too ridiculous if I manage to have a child at 46/47.


----------



## Flyby

A student's mother where I work had her first child at 42, second at 44 and third at 47, all naturally!


----------



## Blondie71

Don't worry Lily Janet Jackson has just announced her 1st at 49 and I believe Susan Sarandon had hers at similar age albeit several years ago now so it's nothing new, in fact look at the census info from 100 years ago and women were regularly approaching 50 with very young kids there and no IVF back then but like Daisy said it's usually more common when they have already had other kids to fall pregnant at that age.


----------



## deblovescats

Hi
Just to put it in perspective - a lot of celebrities having babies later in life are most probably using donor eggs - but naturally they're not going to say anything about this - and it gives women false hope! 
It can happen, but it's very unlikely! 
Deb


----------



## Jennifer123

Hi,
I'e just found I'm 3 weeks and 4 days pregnant and I'm 48.
I'm nervous though as I've been diagnosed with high immune system and previous MCs.

Here's keeping my legs crossed. x


----------



## Jennifer123

BTW - fertility consultant told me four years ago that I was ovulating like a 25 year old and I had a good reserve of eggs.

And I replied "So what's wrong?"
He said your eggs are 44 years old and they can sustain an attack.


----------



## Blondie71

Wow Jennifer congrats   can I ask was it natural conception & own eggs


----------



## Zeka

I have a friend who conceived naturally (and had her daughter) at 46 after 10 years of trying (and no previous pregnancies). And I cycled with a friend whose ivf was successful at 44 and had her daughter at 45 (2nd cycle). Another friend around a similar age had her boy from ivf - both ARGC babies. 
It's successes like this that keep me hanging onto the dream of a live birth in my 40s still (I turn 43 next month).
Wishing all the best of luck on your journey,
Zeka x


----------



## Beside_the_seaside

Many thanks for the replies!

Jennifer123 - I hope your pregnancy is progressing well.  Are you having any immune treatment e.g. steroids/Prednisolone?

Zeka - what lovely encouraging stories, thank you!  I hope you get your live birth too.  Remember you are a spring chicken (comparatively) and still younger than I was when I conceived my daughter (naturally) - she's nearly 3 already!  Best of luck.


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi beside the seaside!

I hope you are still checking this thread x
Age 45 no issues DH 51 no issues literally been for 1st appt and test on Friday about to start IVF end of this month and I turn 46 on 24th sept.
No previous babies  
OE and DH swimmers so here's hoping for a positive outcome - and why not? 
Trying to stay positive so sending good vibes from the highlands to you xx


----------



## miamiamo

I know a lady (probably between 45 and 50), who gave birth to her 3d child and became a grandma almost at the same time. She often walks with her 3d baby, her 1st daughter and her daughter's child. So I supposed she conceived naturally, as she has already had children.


----------



## Marie1970

I know this is an old thread but I got pregnant naturally on our first (let's give it a shot ourselfs for 6 months) attempt 3 months before my 48th birthday. Unfortunately I miscarried at 6 weeks but we were stunned seeing as I'd had my other 2 children thru ivf we just assumed my tubes were blocked due to burst appendix as a child. Anyway it's given me great hope it could happen again! And hopefully fir others with the same wish!


----------



## Mrs. Munchkin

So sorry Marie 1970 but hopefully next time xxx


----------



## miamiamo

I am so sorry, and keep my fingers crossed x


----------



## Mrs. Munchkin

Hi beside the seaside 
Just wondering if you had any luck with a clinic at 46 ? Read your post and could really connect with you xx


----------

